# Who shoots FITA?



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

I shoot quite a bit. I know Greg and Aaron shoot a lot too. Looks like most of the guys in both the cadet and junior compound are shooting somewhere around the 1350's to the 1370's or 80's depending on the conditions. For bein your first ever round and in those conditions, that score is pretty good.  keep it up.


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

yeah a 666 is preaty respectable for a first round. that comes out to a 333 per round and thats preaty good for never shootin one. expecially for being in the rain and everything else.... keep it up bridge and i need samore compitition


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm gonna start, I'll shot some 50m rounds in ak this summer


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

I shoot FITA but i shoot olympic recurve so scores tend to be a little different from the compound divisons lol


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

N7709K said:


> I'm gonna start, I'll shot some 50m rounds in ak this summer


we already talked about this you still got a lot of stripes to earn there private. now stand at attention and show us Generals some respect lol


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

someone seems to be a little full o themselves today eh? haha

yea i shoot fita, not much since there aint many tournys round here. im more of a field guy to be honest


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Ye ma'am, lol

I know, but when I grow up I wanna shoot like you guys


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

Josh yeah i got to have an ego stroke every now and then. 
Jacob you already do ya just need to learn a trick. ya place a very small, very powerful magnet in the middle of the target and the arrows just go there lol


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Sounds good, I'll practice up


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

It takes a lot of practice gettin that magnet set JUST right. :wink:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I can imagine, does the spot change with wind? 

It gonna be fun to see you guys outdoors


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Nope, magnet stays in the middle even with the wind. Because if it's powerful enough, it shouldn't matter. lol


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Where can I find one of these magnets? Or 5 of them?


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Ace Hardware... You just put it on the end of your first arrow and make sure that's in the middle, then the rest are cake.


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

i cant believe youve been shooting this long and didnt know that well i guess if you can shoot those scores without a mag then ya are preaty good


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Imagine what kind of scores he would be shooting WITH one. Oh boy...


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I may have to invest in some of these after the new truball release


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

Im excited. Looks like someone found a leaked picture and posted it on facebook. The guy that owns the shop i go to is gonna call tomorrow and see about ordering one. or ten.  hahaha.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Pic on facebook?


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

Yup. Go on their page and check it out. Pretty neat.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I saw the pics, need one now... Well atleast one


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

Looks like no one shoot FITA any more. The name has been changed. :mg:


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

yeah World archery if i rember right lol well ait we coolwe shoot what doesnt exist


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I love shooting FITA stuff, but I'm getting tired of them changing everything for the sake of changing it. So stupid...

Sorry, it had to be said.


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

I wouldnt say that they are changing things just to change them. Although, that being said, i do think that they need to let things stick a little longer than they are. I do think that this 50 meter compound round will stay around for awhile tho.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I have a feeling that it might stay around for a bit, but most of the guys don't like it. I've heard Reo and others say how much they hate it. Maybe it will take some time to get used to, but I think it's hard to support something that few of the athletes (including myself) don't want to shoot anyways. Like I said, I'll shoot it because I love target archery, but it's not as exciting as it was I think.


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

Actually, I got the chance to shoot with Reo in Florida at the Gator Cup and he said that he didnt mind it at all. He actually gave some really good points as to why it will probably stick around for awhile. Even though some of the guys shooting dont like it as much, look at how much more spectator friendly it is. The OR matches are based off of cumulative scoring rather than the confusing set scoring. It is only 50 meters vs 70 and each archer shoots at their own target making it so that the spectators can see where each is hitting that much better. I think it will stay around for awhile. And on top of that, I really enjoy it. But then again, one of the big reasons I like it is because I'm lazy.  Haha.


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

lol u and me both bridge. compared to how were shooting now kinda make you wish we could go back to the 60M for a little while lol


----------

